# Any stuck pics?



## Thundercracker

Just wondering if anyone has any stuck pics...either stuck yourself or others.


----------



## j c

none are me, all are from Texas... I collect them for some odd reason... have some more on my home machine


----------



## basstardo

Ewwwww....that's ugly.


----------



## j c

like I said, I collect these pics for some reason... my favorite is the F-250 belonging to the surfer at Bob Hall Pier... he must have gotten baked watching that winter swell before running off and leaving his truck to roll into the surf... never have figured out exactly how that happened, maybe vandals did it while he was surfing? Regardless, here are a couple more classic total losses from the Lone Star State, mostly at PINS













this one I saved as "Florida"



last but not least is a personal story... 

http://www.coastalfishingtexas.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4701&hilit=rusty


hope ya'll enjoy... I KNOW you guyses don't have any crazy ******** out there


----------



## drawinout

That's hilarious and sad at the same time...


----------



## GreenFord

I can see it on Craigslist now......" Great deal on freshly washed truck"


----------



## Thundercracker

Awesome pics thus far.

Found a video showing what looks like an F-350 vs the ocean....enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4Q0mCS5BRc


----------



## GreenFord

Here's some from other sites and one of me and the jeep 25 years ago...lol


----------



## Hudak

LOL good stuff. Most of my pics from when I did 4wheel are of me high centered on some rocks or at wierd angles trying to climb them. Don't know where they are at any more. My Cherokee I have now has an EASY life compared. 

Robert


----------



## Hudak

YEARS ago, about 35 years ago now, my father got his land cruiser stuck on the back side of Wrightsville Beach. He had the same idea, "borrow" some of the Cat equipment just right over there to get himself out. When the guys got back from lunch, they found the Land cruiser and the Cat stuck!! LMAO!

Robert


----------



## Newsjeff

Just want DoW wants to see.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

i shoulda took a pic last weekend. i was riding w/ mac in his truck (f-250), and right as we got off the ramp there was a f-350 DUALLY just burried to the friggin frame, and a landcruiser trying to pull him out burried to the frame.

pulled both of them out.



those pics w/ the trucks in the water make me sick. $50,000+++ trucks...rofl


----------



## sand flea

Ought to title these photos "Why you should never take a nap during a rising tide."


----------



## j c

it can happen to anybody in a remote area with a simple mechanical failure... I can't help but giggle at the pics but try not to laugh too hard... but for the grace, karma, etc...

one more from the South Mansfield Jetties on SPI...


----------



## ReelinRod




----------



## ReelinRod

In my duties serving on the Board of Directors of New Jersey Beach Buggy Association and as a Courtesy Patrol member too, I have assisted many people who have buried their vehicles. One thing I know . . . Over inflated tires and over inflated breasts don't mix . . . 

Pics to follow!


----------



## ReelinRod

Yeah Baby!


----------



## redgrappler

SGT. SLOUGH You are the MAN!!!!!


----------



## Orest

*Those girls need to*

air down; they are over inflated....


----------



## Fins&butt4me

Never fear ladies fins to the rescue!!!!


----------



## marstang50

wow


----------



## kingfisherman23

Awesome pics Sgt.

LOL @ Beach driving in spike-heeled boots. And trying to push out a Hummer. 

Evan

PS: How does this happen?!?!?!


----------



## notso

kingfisherman23 said:


> Awesome pics Sgt.
> 
> 
> Evan
> 
> PS: How does this happen?!?!?!



I'd bet the thing got stuck w/ the left side in "some soft stuff" & what you see there is after a full tide cycle washed the soft stuff out from underneath it & then filled it back in.....

Of course that's just a guess


----------



## sand flea

Sgt_Slough said:


>


Rule #34, man...rule 34


----------



## Hudak

Sarge, my hat is off to you, I can't say I would help at first, it seems as though watching them attempt to get out was just glorious. I would have to wait a while.

I had seen a truck out at core banks YEARS ago stuck. It was a Nissan "hardbody" if I am not mistaken. It was buried tightly halfway up the doors. It was indeed because of the tides. Something about a busted U-Joint on the driveshaft. Of course, it sounds like a heavy right foot was to blame. Anyways, that pic of the truck on its side, is most likely the result of tides as well.

Robert


----------



## chris storrs




----------



## chris storrs




----------



## chris storrs

told him not to wrap it around teh bumper lol..my friend alecs bronco..my stuck f150..


----------



## Shooter

Ya need to tell them "Them jugs is much like my Tow strap, they aint doing no good untill ya pull them out of the holder where ya can get your hands on them" 

My tow strap that is


----------



## Green Cart

*Need more pics of girls ...*

Showing us men how to get unstuck


----------



## eric

i wanna fish where sarge is. lol


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Well played Sgt., bravo!


----------



## ReelinRod

As much as I'd like to take credit for those photos they actually come from a crazy website called carstuckgirls. 

They have some great series there, even a set where girls are stuck in mud and wind up wrestling in it. Funny stuff (and I guess some guys somewhere get reved up by that :redface:. . . Who knew huh?
















Ya'll can buy me a beer to thank me later!:beer::beer::beer::beer:

Here's a good one, probably a rental car too!


----------



## scavengerj

Gotta luv the last one. Like looking under the hood is going to do any good. Doubt it'll even start let alone be driveable. Looks to be a loss to me.

DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## beach_chic

OMG! the girl pushing on the hummer looks just like my best friend Britt! Wow, thats so crazy! She is really working it too!


----------



## 0210bruce

if i get stuck i hope the girls show up with shovels


----------



## Queball

*let me get stuck with that*



ReelinRod said:


> Yeah Baby!


ANY TIME ANY WHERE. could get stuck for a while with that....


----------



## dudeondacouch

GreenFord said:


>


that looks WAY too familiar. 

not mine, but i know the owner quite well. pic is from CALO


----------



## notso

Here's one from O'coke a few years ago. The truck was actually saved by the guys at the garage in O'coke. A couple minutes after this pic, the waves were close to going over the hood.....


----------



## AKrichard

"Awesome pics Sgt.

LOL @ Beach driving in spike-heeled boots. And trying to push out a Hummer. 

Evan"

if the chick in the spike heels was pushing out a Hummer...it wouldn't be jeep.:

sorry i couldn't resist...


----------



## j c

ReelinRod said:


> Here's a good one, probably a rental car too!



that was on PINS and according to some guys who came upon them they were stupid drunk, imagine that?


----------



## ManofSteel

ive got a few pictures of my k5 blazer stuck in some mud... nothing on the beach tho.


Ill have to find them and post a few up


----------



## RAYTOGS

With an arse like that , he should have made her wait in the car:d.


----------



## xtopdawg386x

air down them tires more gas does not all ways help point proved in pics ! how ever i would have liked to been out there on the beach with them chicks and pulled them just to say i pulled out another hummer with my jeep j10 . Put some bead lock rims on those rides you can air down to 5 lbs of pressure ride all over the beach no problem at all then air them up when you get back on solid terrain . Never been stuck on the beach how ever been stuck in the river and many many many mud holes . bigger trucks mean bigger mud holes which leads to calling bigger trucks /tractors and cats out to pull your truck out


----------



## xtopdawg386x

dudeondacouch said:


> that looks WAY too familiar.
> 
> not mine, but i know the owner quite well. pic is from CALO


Not the best tool to put a ford in the grave yard may i suggest c4 det cord and some bored ******** ! If its not a chevy dodge diesel or jeep j10 there not worth the money . personal opinion lil bro and middle bro loves fords i hate them busted more knuckles on fords than any other truck or car . 

can i holler out to my middle bro - get your ugly marine [email protected]@ back here so i can spank that mustang gt again with my beast haha semper fi bro Got many more races and fishing trips a head of us keep safe in the sand box remember shoot first then ask questions got a cold one waiting for you :beer:


----------



## Sega

Okay going through this has me scared to death. I recently just bought a Grand Cherokee for the sole reason of getting some driving on the beach in the summer. I could understand maybe 1 or 2 of these pictures but this many?! I'm so baffled right now. I don't mean to bring to life a dead thread but holy ****. As a newbie to driving on the sand this has me a little hesitant.


----------



## Catch This

You will be fine in yourn jeep ....as long as you air down....before you go over the ramp.


----------



## rocket

Catch This said:


> You will be fine in yourn jeep ....as long as you air down....before you go over the ramp.


And to avoid complete tragedy stay above the high tide line. That way the worse that can happen is you get stuck and have to dig out.


----------



## wdbrand

Cute.


----------



## jmadre

I don't know who this is, but I took the picture at Ramp 44 during July 2010.


----------



## Catch This

Here is a couple...and NO I am not featured in any of them


----------



## jmadre

A couple more shots of some people that didn't realize the tide was coming in so quickly.


----------



## Alexy

Go in the lobby of Cape Point Exxon in Buxton. ( that's thier red tow truck in the above pics) Thay have lots of pics.


----------



## fbiprez

If you like 4x4 mud action I stumbled across this web site. They have a busy presence on Facebook if you are into that. 

http://www.mudthumpin.com/cmps_index.php


----------



## dena

When I lived in Daytona, flat, hard beaches led many folks to believe that they could park, and walk away for an hour or two, only to return and find their car with waves breaking over their windshield.

We called em reefs.


----------



## sirstreet




----------



## hpierce301

you may have to click on the pic to enlarge it to read it, if your eyes are as old as mine.


----------



## hpierce301




----------

